# What are your best purchases in terms of value ?



## Dave (Apr 5, 2009)

Happy New Year everyone !

I want to start a thread about the most useful items or experiences that you have invested in and that made your life so much easier or enjoyable. It can be in any category. Let me start.

Inexpensive:
- several charging cables for my iphone. I always forget or loose the damn thing and now since I have one in my office, my bag and my car, it has made my life so much easier.
- extra 10$ per month to get the internet on my iphone since we are on the topic. Now I can not figure out how I been doing without it. 

Expensive:
- Pets. What can I say more, but worth every last cent I spent on them.
- Planning to get a standing table since I work in a sitting position all day and all evening long everyday. I had the occasion to try it out a couple of times and I am quite excited about it.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 1, 2013)

My KOBO at $99 is the thing that comes to mind first. It satisfies my daily reading compulsion for fiction, and most of the time the books I download are free through Project Gutenberg or other download sites, though I still prefer real books on financial or technical topics, that use tables, diagrams, or pictures. It has a SUDUKU app on it that's just great if you get stuck waiting somewhere like at the dentist (or for spouse). 

Couldn't agree more about the value of a pet.


----------



## hystat (Jun 18, 2010)

I have been trying to decide if my pets are expensive or inexpensive...
My cats run about $1/day each. I get a lot of entertainment for that so it sounds cheap, but I have had these three for a total of 42 years now (ages 15/14/13)
A total of $15,330.00 wow.... 
sounds better when I say $1/day


----------



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

Gym membership.
Expensive designer raw denim
Redwing beckman
basically stuff that is bought to get some end product which requires time.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Crockpot - I use this at least once a week, and it was only $25. I make big pots of soup that I portion out and freeze, then use for lunches.
Snow tires for bike - let me commute year-round even in bad conditions
Kirkland Signature wool socks (from Costco) - super comfy, warm, and only $10 for 3 pairs


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

This is tough because I manage to squeeze a lot of value out of most purchases.

Netbook - I bought an Aspire One netbook for $200 plus tax at Boxing Day in 2009, and it's still running strong today. Still pretty much looks like new.
Wallet - been using the same wallet for probably 15 years. It's not pretty but it still works fine.
Furniture & household stuff - I've had a lot of stuff for 10-20 years now, and probably for many more years to come.
Tools - good tools will last decades. One of my best purchases was an air compressor. Paid for itself in use after one year.


----------



## mcoursd2006 (May 22, 2012)

Interesting topic
I've been using the same barbell and plates to weight-train for about 20 years now, and not just on and off, but consistently, and recently purchased comprehensive power rack and bench. Probably cost me less than $500 in all. A gym membership for 20 years would have cost at least $300x20, and let's not even figure in the time saved in driving there, and the fuel cost.

Actually a lot of things I've purchased off of Kijiji have been high use items that were bought at a great price. 

We ought to start a thread on bad purchases. Breadmaker, footbath, running snowshoes--purchased brand new, never used, sold at deep discount on Kijiji. Hopefully someone else gets good use out of them for many years.


----------



## Taraz (Nov 24, 2013)

30" monitors. Make sure you buy them on sale. (http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=dhs&cs=19&sku=225-4429)


----------



## Janus (Oct 23, 2013)

Inexpensive:
- The Intelligent Investor. Started a chain reaction of events that got me into investing both personally and professionally. Certainly worth the price of admission.

Expensive:
- Frye boots (good leather's worth it, and it's really not that much more expensive than the crap out there)
- Google Nexus phone, bought independent of a plan. Great phone, and the extra cost is well worth the freedom. Never again, telus.


----------



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

mcoursd2006 said:


> Interesting topic
> I've been using the same barbell and plates to weight-train for about 20 years now, and not just on and off, but consistently, and recently purchased comprehensive power rack and bench. Probably cost me less than $500 in all. A gym membership for 20 years would have cost at least $300x20, and let's not even figure in the time saved in driving there, and the fuel cost.
> 
> Actually a lot of things I've purchased off of Kijiji have been high use items that were bought at a great price.
> ...


 I thought about this before. There are some intangible benefit of a gym membership that swayed me towards it. But I think it is more of a mobile lifestyle choice. Gym equipment is really hard to sell and takes up a lot of space. Space is a hidden cost. Gym motivates me and also provides some social function. I get more choices in equipment. But I think we are just arguing on semantic here. A healthy desireable body is what we are purchasing with time and money.


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

Best value is a couple food prep items. We have a Cuisinart Griddler, makes waffles, eggs, bacon, paninis, etc. We use it 3 times a week min. The other would be the rice cooker I got on ebay for $10. Solid deal.

We don't have much furniture, but most of the stuff is high quality, expensive pieces. They age better, both in style and finish. Leather's one of the things that ends up looking better over time.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Bought a GE Café gas range and oven. DW loves it. Quality of meals has increased.
Companion Maytag fridge is low energy so saves lots while holding more.
Nissan X-Trail 2008 for DW. Beautiful car for Mexico. Large sun roof for the winter. CVT for the hills.
iPhone 4S for DW off craigslist in Toronto. Seamless operation with her iPad makes it worth it. Paygo

Kobo and Samsung Galaxy purchased in prior years. Electric corkscrew remover to ease tendonitis. Wine fridge.


----------



## Canadian (Sep 19, 2013)

Causalien said:


> Expensive designer raw denim


+1

Some find it silly to pay so much for a pair of jeans. A good pair of raw denim jeans can last almost indefinitely if cared for properly. You'll actually save over the long run because inexpensive jeans are usually [not always] lesser quality and lose their shape/colour quickly and have to be replaced far more often.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

So many for me... Most are kitchen or food prep items

Deep freeze with temperature alarm. Deep freeze alone saves us a ton for bulk buying and freezer meals. Alarms has saved us a few times when the door pops open. We lost a few freezer full before the alarm so the extra $100 for the feature paid it self off in the first month.

My Cutco knives. They were close to $2000. They have a lifetime gaurentee, and you can send them informs hampering for $9 shipping. They cut amazingly, and it makes a huge difference in food prep. Also, I broke 4 knives, and they just sent me new ones. I cut a lot of bilk meat so it helps their too. 

Keurig. I love the single serve, and waste less coffee because I don't need a whole pot. I use the refillable cups to save some money. 

High end non stick cook ware. No more Teflon, and these last for a long time 


Bread maker. Wasn't sure about this, but now with hubbies health issues I make sodium free bread, and pizza dough. Any extra dough, I freeze in portions

Ski equipment for the kids. Wasn't sure sure as they grow so fast, and are not the most athletic. I got their skis on sale roused, and the return is after 2 times, we are ahead, not including the line up we have to wait for rentals. We have been 4 times this year already.

My iPad. I use it for everything, and take it shopping so I can do my research on the spot. I get shopping coupon right at check out.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

Plugging Along said:


> They have a lifetime gaurentee, and you can send them informs hampering for $9 shipping.
> 
> [snip]
> 
> My iPad. I use it for everything.


I bet you used it for this post, in fact, right? Which explains how "send them in for sharpening" became "send them informs hampering." ;-)


----------



## mcoursd2006 (May 22, 2012)

Plugging Along said:


> My Cutco knives. They were close to $2000.


Two thousand dollars for knives? Is that a typo with the extra zero?


----------



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

Canadian said:


> +1
> 
> Some find it silly to pay so much for a pair of jeans. A good pair of raw denim jeans can last almost indefinitely if cared for properly. You'll actually save over the long run because inexpensive jeans are usually [not always] lesser quality and lose their shape/colour quickly and have to be replaced far more often.


Glad to find a like minded person. 
For me it is a philosophy. Something that gets prettier as damage/wear/tear is done to it. Real and a record of life. Compared to the fake fades out there.

I don't know about others, but my purchases nowadays have to pass a personal philosophy test. Pretty shallow, but if you think about the line in fight club. The things you own will end up owning you, you might as well be owned buy things that are in line with your own belief.

Mind you, I could never have been able to do this if I am still scraping by the bottom. Belief became a worthwhile pursuit, only after survival is ensured.


----------



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

Canadian said:


> +1
> 
> Some find it silly to pay so much for a pair of jeans. A good pair of raw denim jeans can last almost indefinitely if cared for properly. You'll actually save over the long run because inexpensive jeans are usually [not always] lesser quality and lose their shape/colour quickly and have to be replaced far more often.


Glad to find a like minded person. 
For me it is a philosophy. Something that gets prettier as damage/wear/tear is done to it. Real and a record of life. Compared to the fake fades out there.

I don't know about others, but my purchases nowadays have to pass a personal philosophy test. Pretty shallow, but if you think about the line in fight club. The things you own will end up owning you, you might as well be owned by things that arr in line with your own belief.

Mind you, I could never have been able to do this if I am still scraping by the bottom. Belief became a worthwhile pursuit, only after survival is ensured.


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

Our 1997 full load 6Cyl Camry. Still going strong after 300KM and no problems other than the usual mtce. Amazing gas mileage and a treat to drive. Just giving it to my son as we only need 2 vehicles.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Precor elliptical.....we both use it daily.....generally twice daily.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

brad said:


> I bet you used it for this post, in fact, right? Which explains how "send them in for sharpening" became "send them informs hampering." ;-)


Lol. That is one thing that I don't like about my iPad, is the autocorrect. I get some very weird posts.

Thanks for translating for me. 



mcoursd2006 said:


> Two thousand dollars for knives? Is that a typo with the extra zero?


That was not an autocorrect, my knives in total cost just under $2000. Two thousand. That was also on sale. 

I got the basic set 13 years ago, some one has come to my house to sharpen them twice (yes, they come over). The others that couldn't be sharpend were sent back to the manufacturer, along with the broken ones for replacement. The ones that broke were my fault of misuse. 

The set is almost 30 knives. My hubby thought it was a little much at first until he started using them. He ended up asking for the hunter fillet knife. He can fillet a fish in one motion for sushi, and his fishing buddies think he has the coolest tool :stupid:


----------



## mcoursd2006 (May 22, 2012)

Hmm. No doubt they must be very nice knives. But am I the only one who sees the irony with $2000 knives on a frugality forum?


----------



## maxandrelax (Jul 11, 2012)

mcoursd2006 said:


> Hmm. No doubt they must be very nice knives. But am I the only one who sees the irony with $2000 knives on a frugality forum?


Totally frugal. For something that you use daily and will for an eternity - great buy. Also think of all those that spend $1000s eating out. Plugging along eats at home more than most I assume, literally running home to use those nice tools. 

The Dudley lock use is epic. I too have the same lock. 

I have been using the same black messenger bag I got as a gift while on my first internship almost 15 years. Great quality -"Mondetta" bag.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Like nathan79, I have an Acer Aspire One laptop which I bought in 2008 for around $400. I've taken it around the world and used it for 5 years straight, and it's only started failing recently. I've done a ton of work on it while flying around and it's been great.

The bigger win however was a Brother HL-5150D laser printer that I bought in 2005 for $366 during my grad studies. This has a very low TCO because the toner is also cheap. I've now used this for 9 years and it still works perfectly. The toner cartridges also seem to last forever, definitely more than they were rated for. I _love_ this printer and I laugh at all those junky ink jet printers I used in the past.

I have a pocket-sized portable AM/FM radio (Realistic brand, Radio Shack) that I bought in 1992 for ... oh I don't know... maybe $30. It was very expensive at the time. I've used it for over 20 years now and I use it almost daily while I walk to work in Toronto, listening to CBC. The only reason it's hard to use it now is that the radio bands have gotten crowded. CBC Toronto is a much weaker station than when I was a child due to lower transmitting power and crowding with other commercial stations. *My FM radio has literally out-lived radio itself.* It's cost me less than $1.50 a year... endless entertainment, comedy, music, education, political thoughts, personal growth, ideas and seminars, information while traveling, news, critical information during emergencies, 9/11 and all that, weather events. Mind you much of this is a direct thanks to the CBC and other great worldwide broadcasters.

All of that for $1.50 a year. _Beat that._


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

maxandrelax said:


> The Dudley lock use is epic. I too have the same lock.


I've got a Dudley lock here too, in my gym bag. I use it daily... since grade school. "MADE IN CANADA". Beautiful!!


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

It's a sharp looking lock too:









Does anyone know if Dudley was always a part of the Master Lock Company (American)? Do they still make Dudley locks in Canada?


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

mcoursd2006 said:


> Hmm. No doubt they must be very nice knives. But am I the only one who sees the irony with $2000 knives on a frugality forum?


It does seem pretty crazy. I am not a professional chef or anything, and at the time I bought the knives I was just learning to cook.

I have had some of them for over 13 years, they are as shape as the day I bought them, and if not the manufacturer will make them so. They look brand new, they never go out date, and they are the only knife on the market that has a LIFETIME guarantee on the knife. I have the option of passing them to my kids when I no linger want them, perhaps my grandkids, will be more the timing. 

We use them every day, and our nanny who has some how broken many of my other items because she didn't know what was considered proper care. They fixed/replaced it for the shipping cost. 

I figure my average cost is under $75 a knife. Since they are more expensive knives, I make sure I take extra care with them, (I don't with my other ones as much). With my cheap knife set which cost me $150 for 6 pieces, they started dull after a few years, and couldn't be sharpened. I could by a cheap new set every few years, but those $150 sets don't work as well. I notice a huge difference when I use my cheap set at the cabin in how fast I can work, and that there is more risk of cutting myself with a dull knife. The time I save alone, not included the reduction of risk of injury is worth it. Also, as a side note, if you do cut yourself with a really shape knife, it's easy to stitch and heal. That came right from the dr that had to stitch me up. 

I buy in bulk a lot. A good knife set is essential if your are de boning foul or butchering meats. Try peeling tomatoes with a lousy knife. I have easily saved the cost of my knives with them amount of home cooking I do. I have had some really stupid buys that I thought were good and stopped using them after a short while. This one, after 13 years, I am still enjoying my purchase almost daily. That is only $.50 a day for my knives. 

Can you tell that I really love my knives. :love-struck:


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

Plugging Along said:


> Can you tell that I really love my knives. :love-struck:


Can't argue with the quality, but I do wonder about the quantity. Almost 30 knives seems like a lot. I'm a pretty serious cook myself, and 99% of my cooking is done with two knives: a big chef's knife and a small paring knife. I also have a bread knife for cutting bread, and use one of our serrated dinner knives to slice tomatoes. Four knives total and I've never seen a need for more. The chef's knife works for everything from chopping through bones to cutting veggies (including winter squash); the paring knife works for peeling, fine paring of things like the membranes from peppers, etc. The chef's knife was a gift from a housemate in 1987; I don't know the brand but it's good carbon steel and holds a good edge. The paring knife is an Opinel.

Do you actually use a knife to peel your tomatoes? I use the standard technique of plunging them in boiling water for 15 seconds and then running cold water on them; the skins slip off in a couple of seconds with a few rubs of your hand. I only peel tomatoes when making sauces, stews, and other cases where they'll be cooked; when I eat tomatoes raw in salads etc. I leave the skins on.


----------



## PuckiTwo (Oct 26, 2011)

Bought two years ago a small brand new Nespresso machine (without creamer) for $99!!! from a discount store which was open only for a year. Wonder if it fell of a truck (lol) as you usually don't get them so cheaply. We love it, use it every afternoon. It's like sitting in a European streetside cafe, having an espresso or lungo, plus a piece of dark chocolate - perfetto.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

For us a 1989 Mercury Topez that my husband bought from his friend at car dealership for $250 ,that was in 1999!He wanted a beater for winter months and put $1000 into it and we kept it 3 years until he sold it for $1500.The guy who bought it from us still has it and runs with no issues!


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

1993 Ford Explorer owned since new (XLT 4WD). Used as a second car in Mexico now. Only major maintenance was brakes. It had original Firestone tires that were recalled and replaced with a new set. They only had 10% wear left on them. The dealer said we had won the lottery.


----------



## SpIcEz (Jan 8, 2013)

Taraz said:


> 30" monitors. Make sure you buy them on sale. (http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=dhs&cs=19&sku=225-4429)


1100$ monitor is a best value??


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

A Juicer. I Make 2-3 batches of fruit and vegetable juice each week to get all the nutrients that I find difficult to consume eating vegetables whole. They go for $100-$500. Mine happened to be free from a co-worker. If it broke I would be all over the $300 models though to replace in a heartbeat.


----------



## SpIcEz (Jan 8, 2013)

mcoursd2006 said:


> Hmm. No doubt they must be very nice knives. But am I the only one who sees the irony with $2000 knives on a frugality forum?


I just spent 200$ for a kick *** knife kit, on special from 430$ (Zwilling) and I thought that was crazy expensive.


----------



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

I own a butcher's cleaver, a Henkel butcher knife from germany and a henkel paring knife. A big knife fan too, but never have the kitchen to do serious cooking. Thinking of buying one of those Damascus chef knife. Are those any good?


----------



## mcoursd2006 (May 22, 2012)

We got a set of Henkel knives as a wedding gift. Yes, I know the superstition. We've used them probably every single day since. That was 12 years ago. I have had to sharpen them once, and I did it on my own. They are still as good as the day we opened the box. I don't think my cooking suffers because they were inexpensive knives. What you actually put into your body is more important than how it was prepared.


----------



## Pvo (Jul 4, 2013)

peterk said:


> A Juicer. I Make 2-3 batches of fruit and vegetable juice each week to get all the nutrients that I find difficult to consume eating vegetables whole. They go for $100-$500. Mine happened to be free from a co-worker. If it broke I would be all over the $300 models though to replace in a heartbeat.


Love my juicer! It was also free, from my godmother who barely touched it.


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

Value can be pretty relative. For me personally, I don't see the logic in spending $2000 on a set of knives, because then I'd also need the $500 blender, the $1000 Kitchen Aid mixer, and the $1000 set of pots and pans, etc, etc (I'm sure you could spend $20K on this stuff). Where do you draw the line?

I'd be spending half a year's wages just to deck out my kitchen, and we haven't even considered the rest of the house. However, someone who is more affluent might earn that money in a week, so they are still getting value, especially if they use those things every day.

Basically, what I'm saying is that perception of value is strongly linked to income. I wouldn't buy a $2000 set of knives, but I might buy a $200 set, while someone else might spend $20 on a set of knives at a garage sale and laugh at me for spending $200.


----------



## Dave (Apr 5, 2009)

I agree nathan, but that is what makes the conversation interesting and gives you ideas.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

nathan79 said:


> Value can be pretty relative. For me personally, I don't see the logic in spending $2000 on a set of knives, because then I'd also need the $500 blender, the $1000 Kitchen Aid mixer, and the $1000 set of pots and pans, etc, etc (I'm sure you could spend $20K on this stuff). Where do you draw the line?
> 
> I'd be spending half a year's wages just to deck out my kitchen, and we haven't even considered the rest of the house. However, someone who is more affluent might earn that money in a week, so they are still getting value, especially if they use those things every day.
> 
> Basically, what I'm saying is that perception of value is strongly linked to income. I wouldn't buy a $2000 set of knives, but I might buy a $200 set, while someone else might spend $20 on a set of knives at a garage sale and laugh at me for spending $200.


I think one draw the line based on where they get their enjoyment, and what they can afford based on what they do. 

I also have the pots and pans, though they were only about $700, which to me is worth every cent and the kitchen aid which was a gift. 

For me, with my knives, I am able to do a lot more in a faster time. In my knife set, I have deboned 100 lbs of chicken In a few hours,which would have taken three times with my old set, if I didn't give up first. The cost and time savings alone made up for the cost of that one knife I used. Could you debone 100 lbs of chicken in a few hours? Why in the world would I want to do such a thing (which I get questions like that all the time). If that is the case, then you wouldn't see the value in the knives the same way I do. 

Just as one person loves their juicer, I don't necessarily see the same value because we don't drink enough juice to warrant one. 

My point is that I totally agree with your point of value. It is very relatively, but I also do see to merit of trying to understanding why some sees value because it might make me look at something a different way. I see value as a function of maxiimizing time, money, and enjoyment/functionality.


----------



## scomac (Aug 22, 2009)

Number one for me would be a 2005 Ford Focus wagon. We purchased it new; my wife and our youngest son proceeded to put 298000 km on it before we sold it for $2500 as is. The neighbour who bought it is still driving it, now well over the 300000 km mark. The only repair expense we had for that car beyond the normal replacement parts was to install a new alternator. It is the lowest operating/ownership cost vehicle that we have ever had by a very wide margin.

My wife and I both love to cook. As a result we have a very well stocked kitchen. Our philosophy has been to purchase high quality utensils that will last a very long time and keep performing well under heavy use. A couple of examples are a set of Henkel knives and a La Creuset dutch oven. They have seen nearly 30 years of continuous use and still perform as well as they did when new. These items were wedding gifts. It's not often that you see a wedding gift still in use for the couples 30th anniversary.

The $22 Monday - Friday senior walking rate at Caistorville Golf Club. In season, myself and two friends play every Monday morning at this well maintained, but spartan rural golf course. We get four hours of exercise and camaraderie in a pastoral setting without being overrun by drunken louts in carts (as all too often seems to be the case at cheap public courses). It's not fancy, but I imagine it's reminiscent of Old Tom Morris' idea of what golf should be.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Ha, another vote for the Ford Focus from me.
I bought a 2000 Focus (sedan, not wagon) brand new in spring of 2000.
Have driven it since then.

It has been a workhorse over the years.
I have driven it back and forth between the US and Canada many times.
Used it to commute all over the GTA and Southern Ontario in rain, snow, or shine.

No major repairs other than replacing the timing belt once, and the planetary gear once.
I think it should last me another 5 - 8 years


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

My wife got a free tassimo coffee maker when Tim's had a promotion, we don't drink that much coffee at home other than on the weekends and try to get the packages on special, we enjoy it very much, I was pleasantly surprised how good the coffee is.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Número uno would have to be my F as well.

In 10+ years, just 2 repairs that fell outside maintenance/wear & tear categories: muffler replacement [within 4 years, so not the norm] and a steering fluid leak.

Though it still looks pretty good & no rust, will replace it in the next year or two. The Mini Cooper S, or Fiat 500C Pink Limited Edition? That's frugal, yes?


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

We had a Brand New Focus in 2002 and kept for 3 years but we loved that thing ,my brother in law still has it although it just rolled over 200,000 .


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

Best purchase in terms of value: Self education: Uni degree to lead to professional career. 

Close second- tie:
a) Tightwad Gazette anthology, found in a used book store many years ago, the summer that my wife and I got together.
It put us on a common ground that we agreed that new and store bought are not always a better or more rewarding experience. Reading it now some of the references are dated (pre interet etc.) but the idea mind set is still just as good.
b) Your Money or Your Life. Again from used book store. Openned our eyes to the possibility of doing other than what we had been tought, to work unitl you retire at 65. I am currently on track to likely retire at 55 or so, after working and not spending everything, but instead investing the difference of earn less basic needs purchased for almost 25 years to now.


----------



## Dave (Apr 5, 2009)

*** WARNING: OFF TOPIC ***

Sorry to highjack my own thread, but there has been so much talk about the wonders of good kitchen knives, that I decided to give them a try. I do not cook much myself and could not care less, but mum agrees with you all and loves the gift. Just beware that these things seriously deliver on their promise and cut as hell. We just rushed a family member to the hosptial last night for a serious injury due to misuse. If you buy them, tell everyone (especially the macho kids above 50) to use them very carefuly, never in a rush, and only for what they are ment to do.

Dave


----------



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

So knife lovers out there.... Damascus kitchen knife worth it?


----------



## Dave (Apr 5, 2009)

Hopelfuly everyone is alive and all will end well. We joke that the injury prone person got his freak accident of the year out of the way, so he is good till January 2015 now. Unfortunately, some lessons need to be learned (and re-learned) the hard way.


----------



## RBull (Jan 20, 2013)

Not really a purchase but......

Library card. Free.

Hard copy books, magazines or online downloads. 

An infinite number of hours of entertainment, education and satisfaction. 

Value....immeasurable :biggrin:


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

My best purchase is probably the add-on bidet for my toilet. Under a hundred bucks, installed in 15 mins, and it is amazing. It should pay for itself in terms of saved toilet paper in a few months, and it is much more hygienic than wiping with TP. You people who still wipe with toilet paper are living like cave men.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Let's here it for cavemen. I have had bidets and the towel usage was exceptional.

Swap to TP for a laundry service...


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ lol ... this is the frugality section, right?


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

Our best purchase - a used bidet that our neighbour wanted to get rid of (they went back to TP). 
We set it up as a fountain in front of our cave (what else would you do with one?) :chuncky:


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

OnlyMyOpinion said:


> Our best purchase - a used bidet that our neighbour wanted to get rid of (they went back to TP).
> We set it up as a fountain in front of our cave (what else would you do with one?) :chuncky:


:biggrin:


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

OnlyMyOpinion said:


> Our best purchase - a used bidet that our neighbour wanted to get rid of (they went back to TP).
> We set it up as a fountain in front of our cave (what else would you do with one?) :chuncky:


This made me snort out loud.... :tongue-new:

My neighbor did use their old toilet bowls as flower pots when the renovation . They even put the pair in the front like one would with gargoyles.


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

Alternator for my car... $34 at the auto wrecker. Total time spent including round trip and removal was about 2 hrs (only 10 minutes to actually install). I don't even want to think of what a shop would have charged for a new one + installation. Probably two day's wages.


----------



## coolbeans (Oct 2, 2013)

Electric toothbrush. The one we have buzzes every 30 seconds to let you know when to switch "quadrants". 2 minutes total. Forces me to brush for the full 2 minutes. Previously I honestly maybe brushed for 30 seconds.


----------



## RBull (Jan 20, 2013)

Sherlock said:


> My best purchase is probably the add-on bidet for my toilet. Under a hundred bucks, installed in 15 mins, and it is amazing. It should pay for itself in terms of saved toilet paper in a few months, and it is much more hygienic than wiping with TP. You people who still wipe with toilet paper are living like cave men.






kcowan said:


> Let's here it for cavemen. I have had bidets and the towel usage was exceptional





OnlyMyOpinion said:


> Our best purchase - a used bidet that our neighbour wanted to get rid of (they went back to TP).
> We set it up as a fountain in front of our cave (what else would you do with one?)



How did I miss this until now? 

Thanks Sherlock for providing some great material. And special thanks to kcowan and OnlyMyOpinion for an even more fun read.

EDIT: Sherlock, my wife and I spend an estimated $1.00- $1.10 a week on quality toilet paper and we're both home most of the time. You must have quite a large family or have very large meals to be able to save $100 in a few months on toilet paper. That would be approx 100 rolls of paper per month for 2 mths or about 3 rolls per day, where we shop. 
Is your towel washing included free in your rent too?


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

RBull said:


> EDIT: Sherlock, my wife and I spend an estimated $1.00- $1.10 a week on quality toilet paper and we're both home most of the time. You must have quite a large family or have very large meals to be able to save $100 in a few months on toilet paper. That would be approx 100 rolls of paper per month for 2 mths or about 3 rolls per day, where we shop.
> Is your towel washing included free in your rent too?


Sometimes parents do not train their children about folding TP. My Scottish father taught us to fold it 3 times before discarding! And then there is the question of how many squares to start with!

(I have observed young female members taking 6 squares to dab after a pee...!)

We also use a puff of scented powder afterwards. Does wonders to avoid skid marks...


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

kcowan said:


> (I have observed young female members taking 6 squares to dab after a pee...!)


Bites tongue to refrain from making comments about power drills and bathroom walls in clubhouses.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

I remember a episode i saw on one of those cheepskate Tlc shows.
The women would re-use tp paper(she would use ''light'' use t.p activities ie:removing make-up/blowing nose ect)
and than use it for #2 so see could have a dual system!wtf
that is when you know things have gone to far!


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Nemo2 said:


> Bites tongue to refrain from making comments about power drills and bathroom walls in clubhouses.


Young grand-daughters just after toilet training.:frown:


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

kcowan said:


> Young grand-daughters just after toilet training.:frown:


I never (really) anticipated anything of a disquieting nature. :biggrin:


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

ohh the toilet paper topic...... where do I start.......

where I grew up few decades ago toilet paper was really scarce, and I mean really when someone was able to buy it was carried home like a trophy, joined by a string hang around your neck, and even that was harsh and full of unprocessed wood, the less fortunate once had to restore to using newspapers, and that's how communist newspaper would finally be put to good use....

Now the soft fluffy and sometimes scented goodness, oh my, what a joy.......I would never try to save on that.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

My great-grandparents on the Eastern Shore of Maryland used old corn cobs for their toilet paper; they kept a stash in the outhouse.


----------



## realist (Apr 8, 2011)

Dave said:


> Happy New Year everyone !
> Inexpensive:
> - several charging cables for my iphone. I always forget or loose the damn thing and now since I have one in my office, my bag and my car, it has made my life so much easier.


They are completely overpriced but having an extra iPhone cable that lives at work is worth every penny for the amount of stress it saved me from carrying a single cable around!


----------



## sbakar (Jan 24, 2014)

In terms of value few things can compare than the taxes used to sustain a local public library - a lot of people pay for them and they get surprisingly little use. On the other hand, my usage...tens to a couple hundred books every couple of years and countless documentary DVDs.

What an excellent value.

SNB


----------



## hystat (Jun 18, 2010)

I would die without a winter coat, so the $60 I paid for mine is a pretty cheap price for my life. Good value. 
Car - a lot of technology and it gets me to work (it would be a 2.5 hour walk each way, or a $110 round trip taxi)


----------



## thebomb (Feb 3, 2012)

Hmmmm....without sending this thread where it may not need to go, I would say my education was my best puchase. Everything else is just kinda stuff.


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

Just bought a TV that normally retails for $3000 and got it for under $2000. Even this offended my innate frugality instincts, but our old TV (ten years old ) was about to give up the ghost. And I am a movie, TV, and video game enthusiast - and I need a high quality video source to view my GoPro videos so I managed to justify the purchase in my mind.

I think many would argue that spending 2k on any television, regardless of its quality, is not a value based purchase whatsoever. I am not sure of this myself. Freakishly good picture quality though.


----------



## mrbizi (Dec 19, 2009)

My new home theatre system. I just spent $1500 updating my old system (purchased in 1997). My family can rarely go outdoors due to special circumstances (health issues) so we are home most of the time. We spend about a couple of hours a day watching tv shows or old movies recorded on our pvr. I never realized how much more enjoyable it is to watch a tv show or movie with Dolby digital audio.


----------



## RBull (Jan 20, 2013)

mcoursd2006 said:


> Hmm. No doubt they must be very nice knives. But am I the only one who sees the irony with $2000 knives on a frugality forum?


No you aren't the only one. Thirty knives for one household and very expensive ones at that. Definitely not frugal to me. Best value- the poster has spoken. To me - no way.


----------



## RBull (Jan 20, 2013)

sbakar said:


> In terms of value few things can compare than the taxes used to sustain a local public library - a lot of people pay for them and they get surprisingly little use. On the other hand, my usage...tens to a couple hundred books every couple of years and countless documentary DVDs.
> 
> What an excellent value.
> 
> SNB


Yes, I had a post earlier that said the same thing. It's especially great to have when we live in a small village but can access books from all 8 branches in this area.


----------



## OurBigFatWallet (Jan 20, 2014)

Great topic from OP. 

By far our best purchase for value was a haircut set from Costco. It cost $40 and I've had my hair cut for years using it.


----------



## Gimme the Green (Feb 4, 2014)

Above poster mentioned cutting your own hair. Thats a good one, I started giving myself buzz cuts in school just out of convenience. Never stopped, bought a set of dog clippers years ago at walmart (I had thick hair back then) and they have paid for themselves hundreds of times over in free cuts. Additionally, one of my great buys was on used steel weight plates on Kijiji. These things run at least $1/pound new and I easily pick them up used for pennies a pound at times. Slowly built up a nice little home gym with used buys on kijiji. Mild weightlifting with a good walking/jogging routine has me in the best shape of my life, no gym membership fees. We all strive to ensure a nice retirement for ourselves financially, just as important to help our bodies ensure a healthy LONG retirement as well.


----------



## rossco12 (Dec 4, 2013)

My last truck comes to mind. 1992 Dodge Power Ram 250. Cummins. 282 xxx kms, 4x4, manual. I negotiated seller down to $4300 by finding several minor mechanical issues. I fixed them, put new tires on it, used it well for 8 months and put 12 000 kms on it. Recently sold for 6k for a net gain of approximately $1000. Winning.


----------

